# Stone post



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

On one of my walks,I have noticed that some scrubland has started to be cleared and an 18" tall,4" x 4" stone post has been firmly fixed into the ground,is this someone staking their claim to the land?
I might add that this is far from any other habitation,it's along side a road leading into a eucalypt forest.



David


----------



## Kevin Ennis (Aug 25, 2015)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> On one of my walks,I have noticed that some scrubland has started to be cleared and an 18" tall,4" x 4" stone post has been firmly fixed into the ground,is this someone staking their claim to the land?
> I might add that this is far from any other habitation,it's along side a road leading into a eucalypt forest.
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds exactly like a boundary post so, yes, I suspect that is what it is. Kevin


----------

